# Between treatment relaxation CDs



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All, 

Can anyone recommend a relaxation CD to use between treatment? I recently had a failed FET and waiting to get follow up appointment to find out about our next attempt. I'm sleeping ok but having headaches that I think might be (at least partly) due to stress as I hate not knowing what our next steps are going to be, and not being able to plan things as I don't know when I'm next going to to be on meds etc.

I used the Zita West relaxation CD when I went through my last cycle but looking for one that is suitable for times when not on treatment to see if it can make me relax a bit.

Thanks


----------



## Londonkitty (Feb 26, 2014)

I did exactly the same thing after my failed cycle. I looked in iTunes and amazon and picked one I liked the sound of on the sample. I've since found the mental health foundation who offer free podcasts including relaxation. 
Hope it helps
Xx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Darren marks Deep Relax is on GooglePlay & iTunes downloads for £2.99 Max. Its really good. Used it while ttc naturally and between iui and ivf. Helps me sleep.

Circle & Blooms ivf/iui cycle download has about 4 diff precycle relaxations too. On their website

Wishing you muxch good luck for the next go xx


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations Kitty and Lulu, I'll definitely look into these.

Thanks,

Stacey
xx


----------

